# Triscaphe osteoarthritis and surgery



## mtbrdan (Jun 1, 2004)

I've got a badly painful case and the doctor is recommending scaphoid excision and a four corner fusion. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Check out the "Rider Down' forum too.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Did you have surgery on that wrist? Years ago I had proximal row carpectomy.


----------

